# Just hatched, how much EXACTLY in mls to feed



## tombraider000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Im sure you guys get this question HEAPS but ive been investagoogling everywhere and cant get a straight answer on exactly how much in mls how often is adaquate for a newbie. I have two just hatched and have them under a lamp with bedding keeping it around 38-39 degrees. Ive been told they may not need food till 12-24 hrs old, is that right? I also have an eyedropper thats curved that the chemist sold me, she said it should get further down its throat for feeding like its mum would. Is there any video of how its done as on you tube i can only find pigeons doing there babies not humans. Im in country WA but can travel to Midland or surrounds if anyone more trained is willing? Otherwise, inform me peeps. Any help appreciated. Oh, birds eggs were found at work which is infested with them. Boss wanted them thrown in the bin but i smuggled them home with intention of putting them back in morning but slightly moving nest so boss wouldnt see them. They hatched that night.Can they be returned once hatched or too late?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

This may help with the quantities you need 

Hand feeding baby pigeons from day one

I observed on my balcony the parent feeding them within a couple of hours.

If a nest is still where it was, pretty much exactly, then returning babies may work OK, otherwise it is somewhat doubtful.

BTW - what do you intend feeding them? Kaytee or similar?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The information I have is that they absorb the egg yolk when they hatch, so don't need feeding immediately. 

If the parents are still on the nest they will accept them back, but you would have to make certain they were being fed.

*This link* will take you to a page on how much to feed a baby pigeon, it also has a photo of how to identify when a hatchling has had enough and too much. On that site you will also find illustration on various methods of feeding. Please also read the information provided by our member Helen in the link below!

This link is to a page that one of our members wrote a few years ago on hand raising from day one. She recommends natural yoghurt as the first meal.


----------



## tombraider000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you both. Yes on the box of Wombaroo for Granivores it does say a good quality yogurt as first meal of day for 3 days. Maybe add inner health plus to formula? One of them is chirping a bit at the moment so might try a feed as soon as home in an hr.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

tombraider000 said:


> I also have an eyedropper thats curved that the chemist sold me, she said it should get further down its throat for feeding like its mum would. Is there any video of how its done as on you tube i can only find pigeons doing there babies not humans.


Your chemist got it wrong. Pigeons don't feed their babies like other birds do, it's the other way around, the parents open their beaks so the baby can suck from there.





















Some people feed baby pigeons directly into the crop using a syringe and a flexible tube. That's not the natural way, but it seems to work too.
Anyway, I don't think something rigid like an eyedropper is the best option. If you insert it too deep you could hurt the baby or it could even break inside the baby's throat. If you don't push it deep enough, there's the danger that food will get into the airways, and the baby might die.

It's incredibly difficult to hand raise baby pigeons, especially if you haven't done that before. With their parents, they would have had a much better chance of surviving...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tombraider000 said:


> Im sure you guys get this question HEAPS but ive been investagoogling everywhere and cant get a straight answer on exactly how much in mls how often is adaquate for a newbie. I have two just hatched and have them under a lamp with bedding keeping it around 38-39 degrees. Ive been told they may not need food till 12-24 hrs old, is that right? I also have an eyedropper thats curved that the chemist sold me, she said it should get further down its throat for feeding like its mum would. Is there any video of how its done as on you tube i can only find pigeons doing there babies not humans. Im in country WA but can travel to Midland or surrounds if anyone more trained is willing? Otherwise, inform me peeps. Any help appreciated. Oh, birds eggs were found at work which is infested with them. Boss wanted them thrown in the bin but i smuggled them home with intention of putting them back in morning but slightly moving nest so boss wouldnt see them. They hatched that night.Can they be returned once hatched or too late?


I would say 1/2 ml, you want to start slow and not over feed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jondove said:


> Your chemist got it wrong. Pigeons don't feed their babies like other birds do, it's the other way around, the parents open their beaks so the baby can suck from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the babies to be getting enough nutrition, the formula should be thicker by this age, of the birds in the video.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> For the babies to be getting enough nutrition, the formula should be thicker by this age, of the birds in the video.


If you mean the babies in the last video, I was thinking the same when I saw it. 
But the thread is about babies that just hatched, so the formula should actually be thinner right now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jondove said:


> If you mean the babies in the last video, I was thinking the same when I saw it.
> But the thread is about babies that just hatched, so the formula should actually be thinner right now.



Yes, you're right!


----------

